# Using Goat Milk for Soap - Newbie Question



## SignofWater

Hi,

One of my question is When making goat milk soap; Does it have to be pasteurized or can it be raw? Also does the cream have to be separated or can it be left in ? and were the recipe calls for water, can I just use milk instead ?

I have a nubain that produces a gallon of milk per day. We can't drink it fast enough. I have some frozen for bottle babies and furture use. I figure why not try making some soap. 

I just want to get more insight on this topic before I jump in with both feet. Most recipes I have found calls mainly to use powered goat milk. I want to use what our goat produces.

Thanks a Bunch!
Cheryl


----------



## swamp_deb

Use it raw instead of the water, have your oils ready then mix the lye with frozen goats milk. As soon as the lye is dissolved, pour it over the oils, stir or use a stick blender.

It makes wonderful soap and you'll find lots of posts about using fresh goats milk. Some people don't gel their goats milk soaps but I do and love the soap it makes. I think Cyndi Muller has tutorials about milk soaps on her website.

Here you go: http://www.mullerslanefarm.com/

Forgot to say; go to the lessons in homesteading at Cyndi's website for help with your soapmaking.


----------



## Gailann Schrader

...and DON'T separate the cream (unless you want it for something else)...

THAT superfats the soap and makes it, uh, creamier!



I've been making GM soap for about 8 years now.

Wonderful stuff.

Don't panic when you turn it out of the mold(s) and it smells of amonia - like you just permed your hair - that will fade and ALL GM imparts a rich, warm, honey/oatmeal background scent to your soaps. 

AND it tends towards a more cream color depending on how frozen your milk is at the get-go. Have fun! I thought it was a lot of hype about GM soap. Until I made it and used it. 

I have also made a GM and egg soap that I scent and call Eggnog. Fabulously creamy and wonderful. Eggs curdle, but a stick blender is your friend...


----------



## SignofWater

Thanks Swamp Deb and Gailann for your replies.

I started a batch today, as I am typing this to you. The oils and lye/milk is cooling. I have everything ready for the next stages. So Far so good.
and I DIDN'T blow up the house.. LOL

Hmm adding an egg. thats sounds great!. Have to try that next time. Thanks for the idea Gailann!

I'll let ya'll know how it comes out. I'm making oatmeal and honey milk soap. I have line a box with bubble wrap. ( which I also got the idea from another post from this forum) Hope ya'll don't mind.

Thanks a Bunch!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

You shouldn't be cooling your milk/lye solution! You don't want it to get hot at all.

Forget what you read about the soap making process when using water - making it with milk takes a different process.

Like Deb said - prepare your oils first. You want them all ready to go before thinking about messing with the frozen milk and lye.

Weigh out your frozen milk, weigh your lye and add your lye to the frozen milk, stirring constantly. When the lye is all dissolved, pour IMMEDIATELY into your oils and bring to trace.

Pictorial on milk soap making on http//www.mullerslanefarm.com/soapmaking


Raw milk is fine to use. I've been using whole, raw Jersey milk for 6 years. Used whole raw GM a couple years before that. Store bought condensed canned GM when raw GM wasn't available. 

Cyndi


----------



## SignofWater

Thanks Cyndi!

Soap came out okay. I cut it into bars yesterday. It frim up nicely.

I'll remember what you said, when I make my next batch. It took about hour and 15 mins to come to trace. The way I did it. Stirring by hand and using a stick blender.

It was fun making it. My DH, thought I was crazy at first, until I got him involve. Helping me make it. He's like here the charge card , get what you need..LOL

Thank again Cyndi and for your web site addy. ( have it bookmark )

Cheryl


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

If you have any other questions - just give us a holler on this forum!


----------

